

Ask HN: What is the ideal day to launch on? - lachyg

Hey guys - I've read a few posts on this but would like to ask the community. What is the best day to launch a start up? Is there any? Reasons?<p>Thanks!
======
Kliment
The best day to launch? When your product is good enough to make a difference
for people, and the really painful bugs are out. It's not like a day will make
a difference, since you will be doing more than one day of promotion unless
you're a superstar.

------
coryl
I've never found that it matters. Its not like you'll be hit with a rush of
traffic (unless you have carefully orchestrated PR and marketing campaigns
ahead of time).

Most sites will go live, then just build, promote, and repeat.

